# HR10-250 Help



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am totally new to TiVO upgrading. I have DirecTiVo (HR10-250), and would like to connect a wireless nic to it so it can be reached to my home network.

Are there any guides I can read? I searched but got a lot of confusing threads.

what do I specifically need to make this work?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

mrtee42 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am totally new to TiVO upgrading. I have DirecTiVo (HR10-250), and would like to connect a wireless nic to it so it can be reached to my home network.
> 
> ...


No wireless drivers on the HR10-250. You could probably do it with wlan-ng, but that's probably beyond your level. Best bet is to hack your tivo using the Zipper (in my sig), or buy a prehacked drive from ptvupgrade. Get it going with a wired adapter connected to your router first, then try attaching a wireless bridge or gaming adapter to go wireless. Lots of good threads on how to do that here or on *************.

Hmm, didnt know the playground was blocked.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Hmm, didnt know the playground was blocked.


Click here instead.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Well that's interesting. Can link to it, but cant say it. Anyway, might want link to your wrt54g firmware mod. I used it and thought it was great.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is the link to the WRT54G/GL/GS conversion article. Nowadays, I Just recommend getting the ZyXel P-330W; it's cheaper and requires no hacking to make it a wireless bridge.


----------



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

You guys are great. 

I am definetely going to install Zipper on my Tivo. I am going to order a single 500g HD now.

How do I connect my unit Wired? There is no ethernet port.

Also, to clarify:

I know its possible to network that model tivo so u can make stored files from the tivo to the computer. is it possible to move from computer back to the tivo (computer acts as a storage device almost).


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

You need a wired USB adapter to make the connection, but only certain models will work. After you install the Zipper, you can move shows to your computer and back. You can also rip all your DVDs to your PC and stream them to your tivo. Check out "tivoserver".


----------



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

Awesome!

Just wanted to make sure it was also available on the HR10-250.
you guys have been great. I can't thank you enough for helping a starter.

Looking forward to doing all this hands on.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Forgot you had an HR10-250. All is available now, except for tivoserver. For that, you'll have to wait for the 6.2 software update, which should be soon.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

The Netgear FA120 and the D-Link DUB-E100 will work, as will the Linksys USB200M _version 1_. I don't recommend ordering a Linksys off the internet, unless it specifically states that it is a version 1. You can still find the version 1 in stores like RadioShack. Look at the box - if there is no "orange and white CD" under the box contents on the right side, then it is a version 2, which will not work. I have had several store associates on the phone looking at boxes for me.


----------



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

I just read from the DirecTV website that the 6.2 upgrade is not coming to that receiver any time soon.

That hurts since the main reason I wanted to hack it was to accomplish transfer from PC to Tivo and back.

I may just go buy a standalone Directv receiver and standalone Tivo to makes this work.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

If you do that it won't be hi def. If you don't need hi def, just get a standard def DirecTivo (anything but the R10).

--chris


----------



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

If I buy a HD Directv Receiver and connect it to a Tivo Standalone it won't be in high def?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mrtee42 said:


> If I buy a HD Directv Receiver and connect it to a Tivo Standalone it won't be in high def?


Nope, A good rule of thumb is if you are not using either DVI or HDMI (or sometimes component (NOT COMPOSITE)) all the way from source to the monitor, you are not getting high def. example you have an HD reciever connected to an HD monitor with an S-video cable, its NOT HD.


----------



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

Ouch that totally stinks.

I really wanted to have my pc as a storage facility and play stuff from my pc to my tv. I guess I will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

cheer said:


> If you do that it won't be hi def. If you don't need hi def, just get a standard def DirecTivo (anything but the R10).
> 
> --chris


Why not? Wouldn't a ty file transferred with mfs_ftp retain the same bit rate and resolution going to a PC and back? Were you referring to tivoserver?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rbautch said:


> Why not? Wouldn't a ty file transferred with mfs_ftp retain the same bit rate and resolution going to a PC and back? Were you referring to tivoserver?


he was thinking of changing to a stand alone HD D* reciever and stand alone Tivo. That won't work because SA tivo's don't record HD.

BUT... There is no reason I can think of that he cant use the HR10-250 and use mfs_ftp between it and a pc for storage, just not MRV or tivoserver.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

rbautch said:


> Why not? Wouldn't a ty file transferred with mfs_ftp retain the same bit rate and resolution going to a PC and back? Were you referring to tivoserver?


He said he was thinking of getting a DirecTV HD receiver and a standalone Tivo. Which wouldn't be hidef.

Of course, mfs_ftp would work fine, assuming mfs_ftp exists; I would have no idea, since that's a forbidden topic. 

--chris


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cheer said:


> He said he was thinking of getting a DirecTV HD receiver and a standalone Tivo. Which wouldn't be hidef.
> 
> Of course, mfs_ftp would work fine, assuming mfs_ftp exists; I would have no idea, since that's a forbidden topic.
> 
> --chris


Deja Vu!!


----------



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> he was thinking of changing to a stand alone HD D* reciever and stand alone Tivo. That won't work because SA tivo's don't record HD.
> 
> BUT... There is no reason I can think of that he cant use the HR10-250 and use mfs_ftp between it and a pc for storage, just not MRV or tivoserver.


I am confused. I thought MRV is where you can transfer files from the PC to the TiVo (and vice versa).

My goal is to record shows on my Hr10-250 and transfer them to my PC for storage and whenever I want to take them out of storage throw them back to my HR10-250. Based on what I have been reading I think the SW Version on this box has to be 6.3 which isn't going to happen according to Directv.

Is what I want to accomplish at all possible?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

No, MRV (Multi-Room Viewing) is a Tivo-to-Tivo transfer process included with standalone S2 Tivos nowadays (and can be enabled on S2 DTivos other than the HR10-250). Perhaps you are thinking of TivoToGo, which is only available on SA S2s.

What you want to do is something that we're not allowed to discuss here. We're especially not allowed to tell you that you'd need to use mfs_ftp to do it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mrtee42 said:


> I am confused. I thought MRV is where you can transfer files from the PC to the TiVo (and vice versa).
> 
> My goal is to record shows on my Hr10-250 and transfer them to my PC for storage and whenever I want to take them out of storage throw them back to my HR10-250. Based on what I have been reading I think the SW Version on this box has to be 6.3 which isn't going to happen according to Directv.
> 
> Is what I want to accomplish at all possible?


MRV - Multi Room viewing, being able to watch what is recorded on one tivo from another. You are actually pulling content (transferring program) to the tivo you want watch on.

TTG - Tivo To Go, is the ability to transfer the program to your PC, to view, archive to disk etc.

This networking ability was added to versions 4.x and later versions of the OS. The HR10-250 uses version 3.x and therefore does NOT have any of this networking ability built in. The ability to hack version 6.2 to enable MRV is based on the fact the code to do the MRV is already in the OS just not turned on. Oversimplifing what the basic hack does is turn on the section of code that allows it. With the HR10-250 even if you hack it to allow the network access you will not have true MRV ability because MRV is controlled thru your tivo remote. What you will be able to do is initiate these transfers with a PC and have MRV like capabilities. Unfortunately that is considered extraction and we can't really discus that on this forum.


----------



## mrtee42 (May 13, 2006)

Thank you again for clearing everything up for me again.

:up:


----------

